# Can I move an adopted "stray"?



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok, so it started 3 years ago when my neighbor moved and left behind her male and female cats :evil: (along with 4 kittens). I caught the kittens and turned them over to a safe haven. Now, momma kitty, called "Star", was petrified of everyone but my neighbor. So, with lots of patience, I finally got her to come to my house to be fed. I trapped her and had her spayed. (Poppa kitty keeps to himself). 

Anyway, over the last 3 years, Star has become very, very affectionate. She is a great little cat. She lives outside (can't bring her in with my two). My dad built her a house that is on my covered porch. I purchased a microwavable cat warmer on line for the winter time. She is quite comfy out there.

My problem is, I am moving a few towns away. I can't find anyone to take her (been trying for 3 years now 8O ) and the local shelter says she has the right to live here forever. But I do not want to abandon her. If I take her with me, will she stay? Or will she get herself killed trying to find her way home? I am so worried, she is such a great, lovable little thing! And now that she is spoiled, I am afraid she wouldn't last long as a total stray again!! 

Chris


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

chris06516 said:


> I can't find anyone to take her (been trying for 3 years now 8O ) and the local shelter says she has the right to live here forever.


I may miss understand, but the shelter is saying to just leave her and that the new owners of the house will take care of her? 

That's a very big leap of faith right there, if that's what they are saying.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes, my local shelter is not very co-operative. They feel that the cat has the right to live anywhere it wants to, and that if someone can't take the cat in, then it is the cat's problem. I get so angry with them, but I know they have a lot of cats to take care of, so I guess there is nothing they can do. It's just that I feel so sorry for this poor kitty. And when I brought her kittens to the shelte 3 years ago, they took them willingly, but would not take her. I felt so bad bringing her back here to have to let her go and fend for herself again. So that is why i started taking care of her.

Chris


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I understand you want to take her with you and keep her outside at the new place? I don't have any experience with moving outside cats, but I would think that if you want her to stay at your new house, you'll need to have her inside for at least a short period of time, then let her back out a little at a time. You never know, she might get along with your resident cats after a fashion.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, right now my 2 indoor cats are going through a very serious period of re-directed aggression. We are 6 weeks into it, and I am right back at day one again, with the aggressor attacking the door to the room where the victim is, and viciously attacking her as soon as she sees her. I don't think bringing Star into the house would be a good idea. We did try to get Star to come inside at one point, early on, but she prefers to be outside, and would not use the litter box at all. My husband is not too good about that subject.  So to keep peace all around, she lives outside all the time.

Chris


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

chris06516 said:


> Yes, my local shelter is not very co-operative. They feel that the cat has the right to live anywhere it wants to, and that if someone can't take the cat in, then it is the cat's problem.


They shouldn't even be allowed to call themselves a shelter.

I think i'd try to make her an indoor cat at the new home, atleast for a while. If she was left behind by another neighbor, she may have already been an inside cat, so maybe she'll take to it?

I'm not really sure about all the possible techniques and what not that some of the more experienced folks here would know, but i do know that i wouldn't be able to leave a cat behind.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

I really wish I could bring Star inside, but as I mentioned, it would not be good for the aggression problem between my two other cats. Maybe it would be possible if I could get them settled with each other in the next few months before we move. I also thought about putting Star in the garage at the new house, until she gets used to the area.


You are right, they are not much of a shelter. They act like it is such a burden when you call them. Nobody that works there is friendly, either.

Chris


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

I think that your plan of putting her in the garage would be a good idea. My huspand's mom moved a few years ago and moved their outside cat with them. She put him in their garage for about two weeks and then began letting him out. For awhile they left the garage door cracked at the bottom so he would have a safe place to go and he still sleeps in there in the winter time. It worked out fine for them.

Given your current situation that seems like the best idea.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree. If you have a safe area she can be confined in for at least a couple of weeks in the new property, things may work out absolutely fine. And, at least if you move her, you know she will be loved and looked after for the rest of her days. A great idea would be to get her microchipped.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Remember to also kitty proof the garage for chemical spills, anti freeze and such.


----------

